# steampunk zombie hunter



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

What's your budget? You can find some fairly reasonably as military surplus stores.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have seen people use the harbor freight dust mask, or you could wrap a real respirator with vinyl or leather and use rub n buff to add metallic accents on the grills of the cartridges. You can get a cheap respirator from harbor freight, but if you are going to wear it for a while it is probably worth getting a silicone one for not much more. I personally use this style: http://www.amazon.com/North-Safety-770030L-Silicone-Respirator/dp/B002C08YCW


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

My budget is kinda low, but since I wrote this ive been looking at eBay and doubts some gasmasks from the 30ies that gives me the creeps lol. Didn't buy them but I'll find a military store somewhere with used stuff ad have a look. Maybe they will have something cool for my zombie hunting costume as well, like a weapons bag or som combat trousers I can splatter with dead zombie blood


----------

